# Please Move the Deer Crossing Signs- Killing Me



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps the stupidest human ever to suck up oxygen? What an idiot. How do people get to be so sheltered and so stupid?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

lol....lol...lol...lol...lol...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i agree w/the 1st comment> 
I think the thing that﻿ frightens me the most is that she is probably breeding another generation of stupid.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Can't fix stupid! lmao


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I've heard this before, but thanks for reminding me.

holy Freaking ****..

haha.. I'll listen to this for days and laugh so hard I'll cry, again, and again..

A


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

roundman said:


> i agree w/the 1st comment>
> I think the thing that﻿ frightens me the most is that she is probably breeding another generation of stupid.


she did mention her daughtersad3sm


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I think there is a tv interview with her after this radio call..

I think this is something we need to bring to the attention of O camp..


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL!!!! I'm gonna put one up about 50 yards from my deer stand and see if that increases my odds.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

She's hit 3 deer


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I think that was my wife calling in?????


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bearkat said:


> LOL!!!! I'm gonna put one up about 50 yards from my deer stand and see if that increases my odds.


Lol


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I know who she will vote for....... lol Stupid stupid people......


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

The sad thing is that person votes!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

There is no way she is that stupid right?? I mean no one is THAT stupid.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

My new hunting tactics lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chastity belt or have her fixed...if she has kids get them fixed too

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Im on it.. will have this at the feeder by noon today!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is a part of our voting gene pool...


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

That has to be staged, I know stupid people and never that dumb. But then again there are some dumb az zes in this world. 
But I call fake. Crank Yankers Fake.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I need a stop sign moved by my house. I hate stopping there! who can I call? LOL


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok did I just here that lol


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

ATX 4x4 said:


> She's hit 3 deer


And still around. Not a very good argument in favor of air bags, huh?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, lord. I sooo wish she wasn't serious.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Just when you think you have heard everything, this takes the cake. Nobody can be that stupid.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

This reminds me of a bit concerning O-Bammer and Biden discussing the firing of all the cattle guards in Texas.....
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showth...we-fire-them-or-retrain-them-You-Tube-please-!!!!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

awesome! thats funny stuff!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Holy Moly what a scatter brain:spineyes:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Poor thing... She should have never left the city....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Must have been a blonde.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

How big is her rack?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I couldn't listen, I mean, to ,you know, the whole thing. I should be able to quit grinding my teeth in just a few minutes....


----------



## LaMoscaCharters (Nov 8, 2010)

...and they walk among us! Now that's scary!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Surely, that was an attempt at a practical joke or she was drunker than a pizz-ant.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Oh lord...


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

rubberducky said:


> View attachment 537572
> 
> My new hunting tactics lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


Didn't know road hunting was legal in Canada!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I gonna put some of the deer crossing signs on the edges of west bay to get some deer to comeo over to the island....I'm sure someone has taught these texas deer to read just like the ones where that sweet WOMAN lives.
She sounded so concerned...
She reminds me of someone that would try to pet a polar bear because it looks so friendly.........
Another one with that disney land mentality...if its fury its friendly.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Roflmfao


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Surely, that was an attempt at a practical joke or she was drunker than a pizz-ant.


No man, i hate to say it but there are people that are even more mistaken with even more simple ideas out there and they do not have to be under the influence to sound ignorant. This is pretty bad though, i feel sorry for her.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Pier Pressure said:


> That has to be staged, I know stupid people and never that dumb. But then again there are some dumb az zes in this world.
> But I call fake. Crank Yankers Fake.


I'm with you.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

lmao! kinda reminds me of this watch the first minute


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

You guys have been pimped! That has to be Roy D. Mercer's sister!


----------

